# Fecal tests



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ... my first post, but, I was really excited to find this site! Thank you!

my question is ... are there any commercial labs you can send a fecal sample in to be tested? my local vets charge $22 and up ... thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I do not know of any right off hand. I got a microscope and just started doing my own. They are easy and all the supplies cost me right around $100 and now I can do as many as I want any time. :wink:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I sent my in to http://www.midamericaagresearch.net and two days later I got an email with the results. If you are needing results that day it would be better to take it to a local vet, but if you're just testing your herd it's much cheaper to mail it in. My vet costs $40 and to mail it in it was $5 a sample plus shipping


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've always just taken mine into the vet...but mailing a sample sure would be handy! :thumb: Thanks for the link chelsboers!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My vet is charging $44 for a fecal test. I think I will pay the $44 to Biogenics ( http://www.biogenicsltd.com/fecal.html ) and do the tests myself :greengrin:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

where are you? some states (NC) will do free fecals.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> where are you? some states (NC) will do free fecals.


Wow very neat! Is it thru the state ag office?


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

sorry for the delay in getting back to you guys ... my wife is 9 months pregnant (due this Thursday) and we just added 2 guardian dogs ... more on that later ... when doing the fecal tests yourself, basically, you are looking at egg counts only correct? Are you able to identify the specific worm? It would seem from a vet, they would tell you what worm is most prevalent and what wormer to use? is that correct?


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

on the mail in tests, do you send it via regular postage? do you ship it in a bag dry?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the your wife being pregnant!!
Yes when you do the fecal yourself you are looking for eggs not the worms and there is another great thread with ids. You can usually tell the difference between the eggs.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the thread with great photos in the first link. http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=22522&p=267292&hilit=id+egg#p267292
There are a bunch of other sites with photos also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.... :wave: happy to have you with us.... :thumb:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you ... I am happy to be here. Thank you for the link ... I will see if I can find a microscope ... as it seems to much more cost effective to do them myself ... and, cheaper usually means I will do it more often


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought both of mine off Amazon. I got the "my 1st labs that is recommended here http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm That is another good spot to get info on doing your own fecal. 
Then I ended up buying one with a screen when I realized my eyes weren't wanting me to look into a traditional microscope. :wink:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Logan ... thanks for the reply ... I will see what I can find.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Logan ... 

what microscope with a screen did you go with?


----------



## kr8zydolphinlady (May 18, 2016)

naturalgoats said:


> where are you? some states (NC) will do free fecals.


 I know I am replying to a VERY old post but I'm in NC> who does free fecal testing?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

kr8zydolphinlady said:


> I know I am replying to a VERY old post but I'm in NC> who does free fecal testing?


Just in case this person is no longer an active member, fecal tests are not that expensive. $10-20 in most areas. Just take a fresh stool sample to any vet and they can run one quickly.


----------



## kr8zydolphinlady (May 18, 2016)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Just in case this person is no longer an active member, fecal tests are not that expensive. $10-20 in most areas. Just take a fresh stool sample to any vet and they can run one quickly.


I have a Mama who just kidded 3 weeks ago, do I need to do a sample of all three?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I would, personally. Most people worm right after kidding as it is prime time for parasites to bloom, and three weeks is when you need to start preventative treatment for cocci in the babies.


----------

